# Ford NAA



## Mason41 (Aug 28, 2020)

I am looking at buying a Ford NAA.
It was listed as a 1953 golden jubilee.
I attached pictures I think it is a 1954 Jubilee. Can anyone help with identifying?
Any insight on the tractor would be helpful.


----------



## Mason41 (Aug 28, 2020)

A few pictures of the tractor. Any help
If this looks good or if I should be looking for any potential issues.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the round medallion still on the front of the tractor?
If it's a '53, it should look like this.








If it's a '54, it should look like this.


----------



## Mason41 (Aug 28, 2020)

I b


pogobill said:


> Is the round medallion still on the front of the tractor?
> If it's a '53, it should look like this.
> 
> 
> ...


el it is the top one. When I drove it there was a squeak that the owner said was the break kind of hanging up. Anything I need to look for before purchasing


----------



## Mason41 (Aug 28, 2020)

What about the serial numbers pictures I posted? Any insight on them?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Investigate that squeak a little and see if it is coming from the wheel. Hopefully it's not a bearing. Check the fluids, all of them. Look for oil in the coolant, coolant in the oil. if the hydraulic oil is milky, it's absorbed some water. Makes ure the three point hitch goes up and down smoothly as well. Ask the owner if he has any manuals for the tractor that go with it. Also ask if the rear tires are filled, so there are no surprises down the road and ask what they are filled with if that is the case.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

From tractordata.com

NAA Serial Numbers
Location: Front of engine block (early) or left side of transmission case (later).
_photo of NAA serial number_
1952: NAA 1
1953: NAA 4930
1954: NAA 77478
Final: NAA 128965


----------



## Mason41 (Aug 28, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Investigate that squeak a little and see if it is coming from the wheel. Hopefully it's not a bearing. Check the fluids, all of them. Look for oil in the coolant, coolant in the oil. if the hydraulic oil is milky, it's absorbed some water. Makes ure the three point hitch goes up and down smoothly as well. Ask the owner if he has any manuals for the tractor that go with it. Also ask if the rear tires are filled, so there are no surprises down the road and ask what they are filled with if that is the case.


rear tires are Air filled.
The owner said the squeak is from the brake being dry? 
the brakes seem to work but have not been replaced. What would the process be in replacing or is that not necessary? 
no oil in coolant and all fluids look good.
It is still a 6 volt should a person change it to 12 volt and if so what do
You gain.
This has been very helpful. He has 4 implements he is selling with it so the total is $5100.00 not sure if that is to high or not.


----------



## Mason41 (Aug 28, 2020)

harry16 said:


> From tractordata.com
> 
> NAA Serial Numbers
> Location: Front of engine block (early) or left side of transmission case (later).
> ...


so the one
I am
Looking at is NAA7006 B 
Would that fall into a 53?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

What are the 4 implements that go with it.
The NAAs were a transition tractor. Better than the N Series but not as good as the Hundred Series. Only built for 2 years so used parts are harder to find.
Price seems a bit high to me.


----------



## Mason41 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> What are the 4 implements that go with it.
> The NAAs were a transition tractor. Better than the N Series but not as good as the Hundred Series. Only built for 2 years so used parts are harder to find.
> Price seems a bit high to me.


Brush hog, back
Blade, loader, cultivator and 3 point sickle mower.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Loader?....is that a skid bucket 3pt or what?

That's sure sound high, even with attachments for that tractor. I just sold my 53' that was in excellent shape for 3200, which is above average. To me that price would need to be totally restored unit.

I was happy to get what I did as I bought mine in 2003 for 2500 and that included a ford shredder, adjustable straight blade, single plow and two discs.

With those attachments, I wouldn't go over 3800 if all in great shape and ready to roll.

And yes....the 6 volt system is a pain and worth the simple conversion. Always had issues keeping my 6v charged and jumping it off was a pain. If ya get one of these, convert it and hold onto the generator as they're pricey and someone may want to restore it when ya sell.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

If your talking about a front end loader...that may explain the high price. But this isnt a tractor you want to have a front loader on...unless your hulk hogan and can turn it with a bucket full. 

My advice if ya want to spend that money is to get a later model...the NAA was durable and good for small property shredding, light box blading work but you can get more for that money.


----------

